# Sausage stuffer ???



## Tballard169 (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm new here and need advice on sausage stuffers. I'm mainly going to do snack sticks with 21 mm collagen casings.   After all my research I have it nailed down to 2 vertical stuffers I'm trying to decide between.  The lem big bite dual gear 10 pound and the hakka dual gear 10 pound stuffer.   Can get the hakka for 150 on eBay or the lem for 269 on home Depot. That unit is 400 on the lem site.  The hakka one seems to weigh around 24 pounds and lem is 35 pounds.  Be easier if I need tubes with having lem products sold locally and it has a 5 year warranty.  Can't find the warranty for the hakka one. I'd love to save a few bucks but want to buy the right one once and be done with it....thanks


----------



## jbellard (Feb 3, 2020)

Tballard169 said:


> I'm new here and need advice on sausage stuffers. I'm mainly going to do snack sticks with 21 mm collagen casings.   After all my research I have it nailed down to 2 vertical stuffers I'm trying to decide between.  The lem big bite dual gear 10 pound and the hakka dual gear 10 pound stuffer.   Can get the hakka for 150 on eBay or the lem for 269 on home Depot. That unit is 400 on the lem site.  The hakka one seems to weigh around 24 pounds and lem is 35 pounds.  Be easier if I need tubes with having lem products sold locally and it has a 5 year warranty.  Can't find the warranty for the hakka one. I'd love to save a few bucks but want to buy the right one once and be done with it....thanks


Hey there!  I got the Hakka 11lb dual gear stuffer and have used it 3-4 times now. It is a great deal and works really well. I would NOT pay the extra money to get the name brand. Get the Hakka and you won’t regret it.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 3, 2020)

My first thoughts are this could be over-kill for making snack sticks.  With a 10# barrel and 18-21mm casings you are going to get a huge number of sticks.  You might only be using one barrel's worth of meat per batch.  That said, you could easily move into other sausage adventures where a larger barrel could come in handy.  Feature wise, the LEM has a great warranty and appears to have good construction.  The two speed gearbox is a good feature when reloading.   If you are budget conscious, maybe a 5# stuffer would work for you?

I bought a good quality 5# stuffer 30+ years ago and it has served me well.  I usually make 20# to 40# batches, but since I make several flavors each time, the 5# barrel works well for me.  This model has metal gears and a machined plunger plate.  I have a second model from the same manufacturer which was lower cost I use when I'm doing larger batches.  It has nylon gears and some sort of composite plunger plate. and does not feel as rugged.  I only use it as a second stuffer.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 3, 2020)

I will be doing 25 pounds of sticks cause that is what my snack kit from butcher and packer calls for.  I have a buddy that has the lem one that has done tons of sticks with it.   When I saw the price on the lem site being 400 I was not even thinking about that one till I saw its 269 on home Depot site.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 3, 2020)

The cons of those two stuffers are the tubes coming out of the bottom of the tub at a 90` elbow...  It leaves a significant amount of meat in them when the stuffer gets empty...  I have also heard that the plunger on these units have broke in the past when trying to stuff snack sticks through a 1/2" tube (which is needed to do the size casings your talking about)... 

The 5 lb stuffer is a better choice for doing sticks as it has a smaller diameter plunger and the tube comes out the side instead of the bottom...  thus leaving less meat in the tube... I recently just bought one (LEM)  with enclosed metal gears....  It was/is way cheaper at Home Depot than any other place... https://www.homedepot.com/p/LEM-5-lb-Stainless-Steel-Vertical-Stuffer-1606/300937542


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 3, 2020)

Also agree if mainly doing sticks the 5# LEM is the ticket. When using the bigger 20# unit, we get  to much pressure and a lot of blow by trying to push it through the 3/8" tube


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 3, 2020)

Lem says there 10 pound dual gear model is great for sticks and know a guy that has put 3000 pounds of meat through his lem.....I might do 50 pounds a season but also see myself eventually doing summer sausage too


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Feb 3, 2020)

If you get one like the Hakka, be ready to dull the edges of the metal where they are cut off.  I have sliced my fingers several times until I took a stone to mine to soften all the edges.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 4, 2020)

I got this one. Though I found one for 90.00 shipped.








						3L Vertical Commercial Sausage Stuffer 7LB Two Speed Stainless Steel Meat Press  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3L Vertical Commercial Sausage Stuffer 7LB Two Speed Stainless Steel Meat Press at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




I used it numerous time with no issues. Build quality is very good. And the included stainless tubes are much better then the plastic ones. Granted, this style leaves a few ounces of product in the bottom. But for summer sausage I just hand pack a chub. And snack sticks I just make a patty out of it or roll it out and make a snack stick without a casing.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lonzinomaker said:


> If you get one like the Hakka, be ready to dull the edges of the metal where they are cut off.  I have sliced my fingers several times until I took a stone to mine to soften all the edges.





Thanks for the tip....I have not pulled the trigger yet!  

I really like lem products and had I not seen the 269 price on home Depot I probably would of already ordered the hakka.  Lol.  I probably kill 4-5 deer a season and definitely can see getting into making summer sausage but for now it's just sticks.  I'm trying to justify the extra cost of the lem if I'm only going to do 50-60 pounds of sticks and sausages a season.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 7, 2020)

Finally pulled the trigger on a stuffer a couple days ago....for some reason when I tried paying for the hakka the site wouldn't  process my payment .  So I went with the lem big bite 10 pound stuffer through home Depot....can't wait to make some sticks


----------



## sweetride95 (Feb 8, 2020)

I have the 5lb LEM, you won't regret the extra few bucks. Spread that out over a decade, compared to paying the processor or borrowing your buddies a dozen times. No brainer man, sausage is fun.


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 13, 2020)

I have the LEM 10-lb Dual Gear and it’s a beast. I’ve done a ton of sticks through a 3/8” tube with no problems at all. The elbow at the bottom does retain some product but there are tricks in dealing with that.


----------



## gary s (Feb 13, 2020)

Congrats on the new addition, be sure and post pics on it's maiden voyage 

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 13, 2020)

My Hakka just got here this week.  I will let you know how it is.  LOL


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 13, 2020)

Mastercaster said:


> I have the LEM 10-lb Dual Gear and it’s a beast. I’ve done a ton of sticks through a 3/8” tube with no problems at all. The elbow at the bottom does retain some product but there are tricks in dealing with that.






Cool...did you bolt it down to a table?  I got on Monday and plan on doing my first batch tomorrow...ran the meat through the grinder and mixed in pork before the second grind tonight.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 13, 2020)

gary s said:


> Congrats on the new addition, be sure and post pics on it's maiden voyage
> 
> Gary


 


Thanks....gonna use it for the first time tomorrow!


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 13, 2020)

Tballard169 said:


> Cool...did you bolt it down to a table?  I got on Monday and plan on doing my first batch tomorrow...ran the meat through the grinder and mixed in pork before the second grind tonight.


Right now I’m using a couple of ratcheting bar clamps, 12” I think, and they work pretty good. I may get a piece of 3/4” or 1” HDPE and mount it on that and then clamp to my stuffing table. You’re going to be happy with it, I’m sure. You can get a full 10-lb load in it if you pre-stuff the bottom elbow and load  your meat up good and tight. I know a lot of people complain that their stuffer doesn’t quite hold the rated capacity, but this one does. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 13, 2020)

Mastercaster said:


> Right now I’m using a couple of ratcheting bar clamps, 12” I think, and they work pretty good. I may get a piece of 3/4” or 1” HDPE and mount it on that and then clamp to my stuffing table. You’re going to be happy with it, I’m sure. You can get a full 10-lb load in it if you pre-stuff the bottom elbow and load  your meat up good and tight. I know a lot of people complain that their stuffer doesn’t quite hold the rated capacity, but this one does. Let us know how it goes.





I have a folding plastic table I plan on using with the stuffer.  But may just use it on my dining room table tomorrow....does it need to be fastened down?  

I have a buddy that bolted his to a table like mine and says it works well....but my table will need to be taken down when not in use so I haven't drilled the holes yet


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 13, 2020)

Tballard169 said:


> I have a folding plastic table I plan on using with the stuffer.  But may just use it on my dining room table tomorrow....does it need to be fastened down?
> 
> I have a buddy that bolted his to a table like mine and says it works well....but my table will need to be taken down when not in use so I haven't drilled the holes yet


I use a folding table as well. It either needs to be clamped, bolted or held down by another person in my opinion.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 13, 2020)

Mastercaster said:


> I use a folding table as well. It either needs to be clamped, bolted or held down by another person in my opinion.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Ok thanks....mostly will be doing by myself so I will clamp it down for now.....any chance you have pics of your set up? Can you reverse the cannister? Seems awkward with the handle being on my left


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 13, 2020)

As far as I know you can’t swap handle or container locations. Here’s a picture of mine clamped down.
View attachment 432218

View attachment 432218


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 13, 2020)

Mastercaster said:


> As far as I know you can’t swap handle or container locations. Here’s a picture of mine clamped down.
> View attachment 432218
> 
> View attachment 432218
> View attachment 432219










Thanks for the pics...yeah I just was able to move it where the lem emblem is on the backside but not if it messes anything up so put it back on it came.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 14, 2020)

You would think that you could rotate the tank for either righties or lefties. My Hakka knock off does.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 14, 2020)

Tballard169 said:


> I have a folding plastic table I plan on using with the stuffer.  But may just use it on my dining room table tomorrow....does it need to be fastened down?
> 
> I have a buddy that bolted his to a table like mine and says it works well....but my table will need to be taken down when not in use so I haven't drilled the holes yet


 
For your folding table, consider using the PVC pipe table leg modification to raise the working height.  This will have much less strain on your back.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 14, 2020)

Used the sausage stuffer for the first time today....it worked flawlessly and did 25 pounds of deer sticks.  They are in the fridge till tomorrow and then will go in the oven tomorrow night


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 14, 2020)

PERFECT ...  (almost) And it was to easy... wasn't it ??   Those look great... remember to always get them as tight as possible if you want a smooth exterior of the stick when finished..  or not so tight if you want more of a wrinkled/shrunk finish ... 

Are you going to hang them or lay flat to cook ??

What about air bubbles...  did you get to experience any of that ?  Packing the meat in the can (in small quantities until full) and getting all the air out is the trick...  next time you order casings/seasonings and such... look for and pick up a sausage prick...  




thirdeye said:


> For your folding table, consider using the PVC pipe table leg modification to raise the working height.  This will have much less strain on your back.



 I whole heartedly agree with this one..  I think it's 1 1/2" PVC that fits/slides over the legs.. Have to play with the length to fit your height..  I will say though I like a lower table when I do all my hand mixing ...  higher table when stuffing ...


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 14, 2020)

Steve H said:


> You would think that you could rotate the tank for either righties or lefties. My Hakka knock off does.


Good point. I’ll look at mine the next time I go to our other place.


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 14, 2020)

Tballard169 said:


> Used the sausage stuffer for the first time today....it worked flawlessly and did 25 pounds of deer sticks.  They are in the fridge till tomorrow and then will go in the oven tomorrow night


They look great! I’ve found that each time I stuff it gets easier. Let us know how your sticks turn out.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 15, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> PERFECT ...  (almost) And it was to easy... wasn't it ??   Those look great... remember to always get them as tight as possible if you want a smooth exterior of the stick when finished..  or not so tight if you want more of a wrinkled/shrunk finish ...
> 
> Are you going to hang them or lay flat to cook ??
> 
> ...












On my first casing I had it blow ooen.  It split right down the middle!  Not sure if that was an air bubble...but after that I would push some meat out, back out , twist the end and then firm it up and never had another blow out


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 15, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> PERFECT ...  (almost) And it was to easy... wasn't it ??   Those look great... remember to always get them as tight as possible if you want a smooth exterior of the stick when finished..  or not so tight if you want more of a wrinkled/shrunk finish ...
> 
> Are you going to hang them or lay flat to cook ??
> 
> ...


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 16, 2020)

I got the sticks cooked last night in the oven!!!took over 4 hours mainly cause I had 25 pounds jammed in there....suppose to only take 2 hours.  I would rotate them at an hour, then check them at 2 hours...some were done so pulled them and continued the process. With the cure and mix probably would of been fine but didn't like the color. 

I got them all packaged and vacuum sealed tonight! And 31 packages in the freezer.  They are so damn good that they basically were my supper!  

That pic with the 2 bags is zip lock on right and a bag from vacmaster and I must say the ziplock is so much heavier duty and vacuums better!!!  I have had the vacmaster bags for a few years and only reason I have ziplock is  cause I needed bags in December to seal up my venison loins, backstraps and roasts. Menards only sells the ziplock ones so I went with them!  I cleaned out my freezer recently and defrosted it and those cuts are still perfect from vacuum them in December!  I can't say that be the truth if I had use food saver bags. I have always had them unseal or get air in them!!! Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 16, 2020)

They look great! You’re hooked now.


----------

